
Hackers at Berkeley - baoskee
Is there a hacker&#x2F;entrepreneur community at UC Berkeley? I tried several &quot;startup clubs&quot; and found that the members were mostly Haas-holes who think that wearing suits and using buzzwords is knowing about technology. The programming clubs have people more interested in padding their resumes to work at big software companies or making websites for third-party businesses. Where are the damn hackers? Please let me know.
======
nixonpjoshua1
I have found the hacker groups at Berkeley off-putting for the exact reasons
you mentioned (kind of silly to have an entrepreneurial club where the end
goal for 99% of members is a desk job). The best that I know of are the
incubators on campus themselves, though that is a bit different than I think
what you're looking for.

If you're looking for classes I'd recommend checking out SCET, the club
community around it seems to be growing too.

------
YuriNiyazov
Volunteer at OCF

~~~
atmosx
[https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/](https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/)

